# New Truck, after looking 6months at



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

E350's,Chevys, both box and cutaways, and looking into the new Ford Transit, I decided this was my best deal, just picked it up tonight, 2014 2500 Promaster, now just need to finish setting up the inside and get the name on her.. It will be so nice to when I switch from my Chevy 3500 that gets at best 7mpg to this..





































May have to add the rear camera, just need to see if I really need that or not..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Well done sir...:thumbsup:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow looks like something out of Star Trek lol nice truck


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks nice, this may be a stupid question, but is that the shifter to the right of the steering wheel?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

tim666 said:


> Looks nice, this may be a stupid question, but is that the shifter to the right of the steering wheel?


yes it is..


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool, I've never seen that before


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice.

David


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

What was the deciding factor in going with Dodge? Price? 

We are getting ready to look at getting a new truck -have always had Fords and so far have had good luck with them.


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Good lick with it I picked up mine over the weekend I had flooring put in I am also going to get camera good luck


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> What was the deciding factor in going with Dodge? Price?
> 
> We are getting ready to look at getting a new truck -have always had Fords and so far have had good luck with them.


Yes, the price for this Dodge just could not be beat. The new Ford Transit looks like it will be a great also, just could not get in one around here to see, and the price for seemed about four grand more..


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Got it all loaded up and ready for its first day on the road Will get the name on her around mid June..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I like the way you set it and organized everything, I don't remember when was the last time my truck was like that..... Good job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Got it all loaded up and ready for its first day on the road Will get the name on her around mid June..


Well done! 


The only thing I'd change is to close off the cab from the box. I've been running a GMC 3500 box with the cab 100% separate from the box for 10 years and don't think I could go back to a van set-up. I haven't smelled the drain machines or glue in long time...:laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

S e x y


----------



## DIRPLUMBERS (Jul 14, 2014)

ESP,

Any updates about the truck since your first post? Do you still like it and do you wish you had added some features originally to the truck or are you happy with the way it is now? 

Did the dealer uplift your truck or did you do that yourself? 

Looks great!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally got the name on her.. I have now had this van for 3 months and could not be happier with it. Have close to 6500 miles on it already. The brakes seemed to make a little squealing noise between 2000 and 4500 miles, but that seems to be gone. Fully loaded the best mileage I have had is 15.8mpg, usually average 15.1mpg daily. I ordered a couple small 2 drawer weatherguard units that I hope to have in a couple weeks. Plan on getting my printer and laptop connected then.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

That's impressive mileage for a loaded van. Maybe I missed it somewhere, but what engine? How is if for power, what about towing?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice Effin' lookin rig! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

It is a nice rig. Loaded I get 15mpg average, the FWD is different, cornering and in town it has pros and cons but I would do it again. I like your factory shelving.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

so jelly .... now i want one lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

tims007 said:


> so jelly .... now i want one lol


That's funny! I am in way ready to get into a new rig, yet I found myself test driving the new ford transit 350 diesel today while killin time.....D.A.M.N. is all I can say, it's a nice rig with lots a room


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have seen that on a TV show and daym it is huge .. and saying so jelly is because I can't spell jealous


----------



## Dan (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you gotten any recalls on it? Our 2014 Promaster is parked right now while we drive a loaner from the dealership until they have a fix for an electrical problem. Basically we were told to drive at our own peril! Our heating guy misses it already but you can't be too careful I guess.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Great looking setup all around. 

I would get some plexiglass and seal up the cab.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Dan, I have an appt. with my dealer to do service and will see it I have this issue Chrysler speaks of..Have not noticed any water near the battery compartment or anywhere they say.


----------

